# Reviewing Dx code list for check out desk



## CarolLR (Dec 14, 2009)

My check out person has been using the same list for over three years!  I'm taking on the task of reviewing the eleven page list.  Here are a few I have been unable to find, if any of you can help me out with them:

Abnormal Blood Chemistry

Abnormal Blood Findings

Abnormal Rib x-ray

Adnexal Fullness

Anemia (pernicious)

Angloedema

I'll post more as I come across them.  Thanks in advance for your help!

Carol


----------



## CarolLR (Dec 14, 2009)

Another:

Axillary Notel


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is some of what I have found

Abnormal blood chemistry 790.6
Abnormal radioligical exam musculoskeletal system - 793.7
Abnormal clinical findings NEC - 796.4 (There are more specific ones too)
Anemia (pernicious) - 281.0
Angioedema - 995.1 or (hereditary) - 277.6


----------



## CarolLR (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks!

How about:

Abnormal Blood Findings

Bronchitis with acute exacerbation (AECB)


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 14, 2009)

Is there something in particular you were testing with the blood. That is why I put 796.4 for abnormal clinical findings. 466.0 is acute bronchitis and 490 bronchitis, not specified as acute or chronic


----------



## CarolLR (Dec 14, 2009)

No nothing in particular.  My check out person is using this list, which I am trying to prove is useless.  Most of the codes on the list are generic.  For example "Basal Cell Carcinoma".  !?!  

I'm assuming there must be a code that specifies exacerbation with bronchitis, but I can't find it.  They are currently using 491.21, but that doesn't seem correct to me.  

Now I am trying to find "Candida Derm"?  I don't even know what that is!?


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah you don't want to use generic codes if there is something more specific that can be used! Especially when it comes to carcinoma

491.21 is for Acute exacerbation of chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD)

I would look up codes 112.* for candidiasis


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 14, 2009)

My concern is that you are using a check list of dx and the person using this list has little to no clinical experience (my guess).  Is anyone looking at the documentation? I will not give out cheat sheets at all as I feel all patients are unique and should have their documentation looked at to determine the dx code.  These dx codes belong to the patient not to the doctor or the clinic.  This is my big soap box and now you have me standing on top.  Sorry but I am such a big advocate of - if you are going to be a coder then that means you look at the documentation and you look up the dx codes.  How can we as professionals do anything less?  Again sorry I am still on the box and I will not get off!


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 14, 2009)

I totally agree with Debra. You have to look at each patient and make sure you are getting the right diagnosis out of the documentation. If you are using unspecified diagnosis codes and the same ones at that then you are asking for an audit. Everybody is different so they all shouldn't have the same diagnosis.


----------

